

Ask HN: Any Android developers using ListView? - giorgosera

I&#x27;m working for Avocarrot and we are developing a new app monetization product to embed mobile ads inside content streams (more details at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;avocarrot.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;#&#x2F;android&#x2F;instream).<p>If you are working with lists for your apps, we have a few questions we&#x27;d like to ask:<p>1) Do you use usually use ListView, ExpandableListView or both?<p>2) Do you use usually create your own adapter by extending and overriding the BaseAdapter, ArrayAdapter, CursorAdapter?<p>3) Would you prefer fully customizing appearance of the ads using your own XML or drag-and-drop templates that are quick to integrate?<p>Any brief answers will be appreciated!<p>Thanks,<p>George
======
SamColes
1) I've never had to use ExpandableListView. ListView I use all the time. 2)
Most often, BaseAdapter 3) Both options. XML if I had to pick.

~~~
giorgosera
thanks Sam.

